# Working in mexico.



## dmuniz16 (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi,

So this might be a dumb question, is there any benefits of having a high school diploma and being fluent in Spanish and English and also being born in México? Work wise, would that person have better opportunities. I hope this makes sense.


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

No, you would be one of many. Stay at home and learn a skill or profession that is in high demand. You can do that better where you are.


----------



## WintheWin (Jul 15, 2015)

dmuniz16 said:


> Hi,
> 
> So this might be a dumb question, is there any benefits of having a high school diploma and being fluent in Spanish and English and also being born in México? Work wise, would that person have better opportunities. I hope this makes sense.


Being natively proficient in English might help you get a job in an ESL/Bilingue private school, but the salary you'd reap is paltry to what you've come to expect in the US.

The real benefits to Mexican citizenship, is that if you work for a multinational company, some things are probably easier, but by then you'd have some specialized training. (Engineering/Business/Accounting…) 

Take some accounting courses in a CC, as long as you're pretty comfortable using Excel, you should be able to get a job as an accounting aide in Mexico. Won't make the big bucks, but steady paycheck and AC go a long way.


----------



## dmuniz16 (Aug 24, 2015)

WintheWin said:


> The real benefits to Mexican citizenship, is that if you work for a multinational company, some things are probably easier, but by then you'd have some specialized training. (Engineering/Business/Accounting…)
> 
> Take some accounting courses in a CC, as long as you're pretty comfortable using Excel, you should be able to get a job as an accounting aide in Mexico. Won't make the big bucks, but steady paycheck and AC go a long way.



Thank you for the advice, my husband is born in mexico but has been in the US since he was 1 and has his high school diploma and were looking to move in the next 2 years. Due to his deportation.


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

It seems your question should have been stated differently. Being that you might not have too many choices I would suggest the following:
A lot can be accomplished by having connections in Mexico. If he has family or friends in Mexico start communicating with them and seeing how they can help you. 
Become knowledgeable of where you are going and what to expect when you get there.
Save as much as you can. 
Learn skills that you can use when you get there.(computer skills, welding, carpentry, etc). It may not be much but it can be used to unlock doors to other things. When you are young, feeling useless is the worse thing that can happen to you. 
Take a laptop and other tools you might need. Some of these things are expensive in Mexico. 
Good luck


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

WintheWin said:


> Being natively proficient in English might help you get a job in an ESL/Bilingue private school, but the salary you'd reap is paltry to what you've come to expect in the US.
> 
> The real benefits to Mexican citizenship, is that if you work for a multinational company, some things are probably easier, but by then you'd have some specialized training. (Engineering/Business/Accounting…)
> 
> Take some accounting courses in a CC, as long as you're pretty comfortable using Excel, you should be able to get a job as an accounting aide in Mexico. Won't make the big bucks, but steady paycheck and AC go a long way.


Just because one speaks English does not make an ESL or EFL Teacher


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Jreboll said:


> It seems your question should have been stated differently. Being that you might not have too many choices I would suggest the following:
> A lot can be accomplished by having connections in Mexico. If he has family or friends in Mexico start communicating with them and seeing how they can help you.
> Become knowledgeable of where you are going and what to expect when you get there.
> Save as much as you can.
> ...


Welding?
Carpentry?
That would not get the poster a well payed job
Besides, it's a woman!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Front desk at a tourist hotel........


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

chicois8 said:


> Front desk at a tourist hotel........


If she has the training, skills and knowledge...


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> Just because one speaks English does not make an ESL or EFL Teacher


Agreed! And certainly not with only a high school diploma as a qualification.


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

Why are you all so negative? She is talking about her husband who is about to be deported. She needs constructive advice. I have been there, done that. I went to Mexico when I was in my 20's and ended up working at the Seguro Social for about a year. If you all have some experience to share that would be helpful, please do, otherwise STFU


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

chicois8 said:


> Front desk at a tourist hotel........


If she has the training, skills and knowledge...


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Jreboll said:


> Why are you all so negative? She is talking about her husband who is about to be deported. She needs constructive advice. I have been there, done that. I went to Mexico when I was in my 20's and ended up working at the Seguro Social for about a year. If you all have some experience to share that would be helpful, please do, otherwise STFU


WOW
That is a nice and educated comment!
Are you a Duchess?
By the way, you are in no position to tell anyone what to think and write


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I think it is back to school time for a major in Spanish Language and Culture.
I am always amazed at the number of Estadounidenses who think they can just hop over to another country, get a job and make a living without knowing the language and culture. They also seem to think that they can do so without an appropriate visa or permission to work from the immigration authorities. How naive.


----------



## WintheWin (Jul 15, 2015)

RVGRINGO said:


> I think it is back to school time for a major in Spanish Language and Culture.
> I am always amazed at the number of Estadounidenses who think they can just hop over to another country, get a job and make a living without knowing the language and culture. They also seem to think that they can do so without an appropriate visa or permission to work from the immigration authorities. How naive.


It seems that the OP was asking about her husband, and not herself…
As such, immigration wouldn't be an issue, right? (And then, the wife of a national probably gets a lot of leeway to helping establish residency/mexican citizenship/etc right? I'm sure I read SOMETHING about that somewhere, either way, it wouldn't be difficult to find out.)

About being an ESL teacher…

UABC, the public school here, doesn't REQUIRE you to have a bachelor's, just relevant experience, and be an effective teacher. I know because I applied to work there, and among the 4 candidates, two didn't have professional education. (I turned down the position because of its low pay, as my summer slump was nearly over.)

An ex girlfriend of mine, knew minimal english, and was still billed as the main ESL teacher at a private elementary school.

I also knew a young man who only had his HS, and was teaching in the Cobach (public system) here in Mexicali. He was in the teacher's union and everything. (Though I do believe, some hands were lubed, but I don't know any details.)

You can also work in a guarderia/preschool, and design an ESL curricula, that'd be a major selling point for them.

As with a lot of things in Mexico, (and the US…) it's about how you're able to market your skillset. Maybe having a US HS diploma is enough, assuming you're academically inclined, or hard working enough to make up the deficits in your professional education.

(Obviously, we're not talking about being a teacher for advanced English/ESL instruction, but I figure the average person, with enough dedication, can be a damn good elementary/middle school teacher…)


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> I think it is back to school time for a major in Spanish Language and Culture.
> I am always amazed at the number of Estadounidenses who think they can just hop over to another country, get a job and make a living without knowing the language and culture. They also seem to think that they can do so without an appropriate visa or permission to work from the immigration authorities. How naive.


Hola RINGO, The OP wrote:
So this might be a dumb question, is there any benefits of having a high school diploma and being fluent in Spanish and English and also being born in México? Work wise, would that person have better opportunities. I hope this makes sense.

As I read this it appears he/she is fluent in Spanish and a Mexican citizen, I do not understand what your post is trying to convey ......


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

WintheWin said:


> About being an ESL teacher…
> 
> UABC, the public school here, doesn't REQUIRE you to have a bachelor's, just relevant experience, and be an effective teacher. I know because I applied to work there, and among the 4 candidates, two didn't have professional education. (I turned down the position because of its low pay, as my summer slump was nearly over.)
> 
> ...


And I wonder why English is taught so poorly in so many schools in Mexico . . .


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

Jreboll said:


> Why are you all so negative? She is talking about her husband who is about to be deported. She needs constructive advice. I have been there, done that. I went to Mexico when I was in my 20's and ended up working at the Seguro Social for about a year. If you all have some experience to share that would be helpful, please do, otherwise STFU


Great post. I wish I could have "Liked" it twice.

It would help if some of these negative posters read and comprehended the OP's original post.

I know many expats that are working, raising their families, and want their lives here in Mexico. They are making good money and having good lives (all 100% legal).

So OP if you are smart, work hard, you can have a nice life with nice toys.


----------

